# Thera band gold



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello fellow slingers in a 12 year old kid ive orderd a really nice wooden slingshot with double Thera band gold how long will the bands last ???

Danny


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Doubles won't last very long if the ammo isn't heavy. Being 12 I would shoot with singles. Doubles only needed for serious hunting. You'll be more accurate with singles. Singles are best for precision accuracy.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok mate but i am gonna hunt small birds will singles do the job


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely. Singles are fine for hunting. Remember. Slingshot hunting requires accuracy for a clean shot.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes I know how long will singles last


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Danny, Treefork is spot on, singles are good and better for accuracy, keep your bands in the dark away from UV, UV rots rubber.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok mate


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just get a spare set and when you have to fit them get another, always keep at least one spare set. It's hard to say how long they will last coz everyone looks after them different.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok mate you helped alot thanks shoot straight )


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh and by the way im gonna be shotting marbles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Oh and by the way im gonna be shotting marbles


You can kill tons of stuff with marbles! Just practice lots and eat up all that yummy food! Hopefully we will get to see some of those kills in the hunting section! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow thanks mate you will see a kill a week


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

How long they last is dependent on several factors.. added to what the others have said would be how often they are used, will they be fully stretched, the smoothness of the forks also storage practices plus so many other variables. The short answer is no one can predict exactly how long they will last.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok thanks dr j for the help


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm also shooting marbles with TBG and recently had a similar query. On my new set-up (8.5" long, untied, x 3/4" - 1/2" tapered, one per side) I'm getting 300 -400 shots before I notice any tears or nicks in the bands. And even then I like to shoot until band failure, which I do not recommend as when the band snaps, it could very well leave a mark, or worse, I've got a canvas bag that I keep all my slingshots in and usually keep that inside to avoid too much UV and extreme temperature. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks mate you was the most help


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

good luck with the shooting


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

remember... aim small/hit small :wave:


----------



## JP_Patches (Oct 26, 2013)

Can the same be said for tubes. I swapped out the original tubes for Trumark reds and they already seem disfigured and my accuracy is way off.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah ok ....


----------

